# What do we need....



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

to be an elite team. Reading your guys we aren't quite a contender yet. What is the one thing we need to push us over the edge?

An intertior big man with defensive presense?

A scorer off the bench?

A miracle?

Thoughts.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Pejavlade said:


> to be an elite team. Reading your guys we aren't quite a contender yet. What is the one thing we need to push us over the edge?
> 
> An intertior big man with defensive presense?
> 
> ...


Sacramento is a good team actually... I do think that they need a better PF (a defensive one), and some big with scoring abilities...

Kenyon Martin fits this bill... A Kenny Thomas+Bonzi Wells (resigned) trade to Denver for Kenyon Martin will take this team into a better level... Kenyon and Artest is a hell good defensive pair!

About scoring, I've seen in Hoopshype that Corliss Williamson may wants out of Sactown... I think about another move:

Seattle trade Danny Fortson to NY and the Nets 2009 2nd rounder to Sacramento;
NY trade Maurice Taylor to Sacramento;
Sacramento trade Vitaly Potapenko to NJ and Corliss Williamson to Seattle;
NJ trade Jeff McInnis and cash to NY (to help them buying out Jeff);


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Mo Taylor seems like another unmotivated big man to me. I do agree we need another defensive big but would Mo provide that? How is Potapenko's defense?


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Pejavlade said:


> Mo Taylor seems like another unmotivated big man to me. I do agree we need another defensive big but would Mo provide that? How is Potapenko's defense?


No, Mo Taylor (expiring contract) would provide scoring off the bench. Kenyon Martin (also a PF) would provide defensive and agressiveness...

About Potapenko, I don't think that he is useless, but it's not like he is being a game changer, since Loren Woods is expected to beat him as the 1st backup Center...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

They could really use a tough player who is going to do the dirty work down low on both ends, particularly on the defensive end. I like Brad Miller, SAR, and Thomas, but none of them really are going to be big time defensive stoppers.

Scoring off the bench can always help (I'm assuming SAR will be off the bench, and he can provide some of that, as can Douby possilby).


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> They could really use a tough player who is going to do the dirty work down low on both ends, particularly on the defensive end. I like Brad Miller, SAR, and Thomas, but none of them really are going to be big time defensive stoppers.
> 
> Scoring off the bench can always help (I'm assuming SAR will be off the bench, and he can provide some of that, as can Douby possilby).


You are a Nets fan, isn't it? Do you think that Kenyon Martin fits this bill?


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Zuca said:


> No, Mo Taylor (expiring contract) would provide scoring off the bench. Kenyon Martin (also a PF) would provide defensive and agressiveness...
> 
> About Potapenko, I don't think that he is useless, but it's not like he is being a game changer, since Loren Woods is expected to beat him as the 1st backup Center...


I think Mo Taylor would definately provide the offense. I still think, if we got a a big, we would need a more defensively aware big.

I'm surprised to hear Woods is starting over Potapenko. I have followed both players, and Potapenko was always a more agressive, fesity player on the Sonics then Woods was on the Raptors. He had more presence.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Zuca said:


> You are a Nets fan, isn't it? Do you think that Kenyon Martin fits this bill?


 Well the Kenyon Martin that is on the Nets would have fit the bill. I'm not saying that he (physically) can't get back to that level, but that remains to be seen.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

I agree with the assesment overall about the Kings needing that inside force. Mo Taylor? Can't the Kings do better than that?

I'd also look for Musselman to force the current front line to 'toughen up' and try to play tougher inside. I dunno if the current roster has it in them to be significant enough on the interior, though. Get a tough guy in there and I think the Kings are for real.

I still can't wait to see the Kings shock a lot of folks...Musselman is going to be a great fit for that team.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Pejavlade said:


> I think Mo Taylor would definately provide the offense. I still think, if we got a a big, we would need a more defensively aware big.


And I'll ask the same thing that I've asked to Todd... Do you think that Kenyon Martin fits the defensive bill?



Pejavlade said:


> I'm surprised to hear Woods is starting over Potapenko. I have followed both players, and Potapenko was always a more agressive, fesity player on the Sonics then Woods was on the Raptors. He had more presence.


Well... it looks like Woods is going to get another good chance to play over Pot... He is more of a shotblocker (and he is taller, although being thinner than Vitaly). At least the Maloofs give me this impression when they signed him.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Zuca said:


> And I'll ask the same thing that I've asked to Todd... Do you think that Kenyon Martin fits the defensive bill?
> 
> 
> 
> Well... it looks like Woods is going to get another good chance to play over Pot... He is more of a shotblocker (and he is taller, although being thinner than Vitaly). At least the Maloofs give me this impression when they signed him.



Yes, I do think K-Mart fits that bill. But is he worth the big contract? I don't know.

We'll see. I liek Potapenko but I think Mussleman knows more than I. :biggrin:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Pejavlade said:


> Yes, I do think K-Mart fits that bill. But is he worth the big contract? I don't know.


That's the big question with him. His knee is a concern, and I'm not really sure which way things will go with that (I'm hoping for the best). But if he's healthy, and he's in the right situation, he can maybe live up to that contract.

I don't know what the Kings can/would give up for him, but I like the looks of a Bibby-Martin-Artest-Martin-Miller lineup.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> That's the big question with him. His knee is a concern, and I'm not really sure which way things will go with that (I'm hoping for the best). But if he's healthy, and he's in the right situation, he can maybe live up to that contract.
> 
> I don't know what the Kings can/would give up for him, but I like the looks of a Bibby-Martin-Artest-Martin-Miller lineup.


I think that if Sactown offer Kenny Thomas+a resigned Wells for him, Denver will take it... Even resigning Evans and adding Joe Smith, Denver may take on Kenny Thomas, and try to trade him at the midseason... Maybe Nets can take him in a trade, who knows?


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

I heard Darius Miles was avaliable.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Blazer Freak said:


> I heard Darius Miles was avaliable.


Yikes.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Zuca said:


> I think that if Sactown offer Kenny Thomas+a resigned Wells for him, Denver will take it... Even resigning Evans and adding Joe Smith, Denver may take on Kenny Thomas, and try to trade him at the midseason... Maybe Nets can take him in a trade, who knows?


That would be a tough decision. I mean both players have so many variables when it comes to effort. Keep Bonzi and hope he plays motivated and up to potential, or trade for K-Mart and hpe he fits and plyas to his ability. Both guys are very tempermental.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> That's the big question with him. His knee is a concern, and I'm not really sure which way things will go with that (I'm hoping for the best). But if he's healthy, and he's in the right situation, he can maybe live up to that contract.
> 
> I don't know what the Kings can/would give up for him, but I like the looks of a Bibby-Martin-Artest-Martin-Miller lineup.


Yeah, that would be an awesome lineup. Alot of athleticism in that lineup.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Pejavlade said:


> That would be a tough decision. I mean both players have so many variables when it comes to effort. Keep Bonzi and hope he plays motivated and up to potential, or trade for K-Mart and hpe he fits and plyas to his ability. Both guys are very tempermental.


Pretty good said! If my trade idea happened/happens, the effort and desire to play would determine who is the winner. If both have the effort and desire, I think it's a win-win situation... If just one of those two guys shows it, the team that have this player would/will be the winner...


----------

